# free webhosting with bravehost question???



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a free website with bravehost,

you know how on a free bravehost webpage, bravehost puts like ads on the top of the page. i had 1 or 2 before, now I have like 20 ads at the top of my site. how can i fix this. i have to scroll down like 2 feet to see the actuall top of my page.


Please Help

Thanks


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Nothing you can do with that, its bravehosts decision.

Id recommend getting an account with www.lifelesspeople.com


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

cheese said:


> Nothing you can do with that, its bravehosts decision.
> 
> Id recommend getting an account with www.lifelesspeople.com


is there some kind of html that i can put on the site that blocks some of the adds???


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

No, most likely, there is HTML added to the top of the pages, that runs banners that they want on the page. If you try and remove this it will:

1) Automatically be put back in when you upload your pages.
2) If you can get it to stay away, they'll probably disable your account. Since it's free hosting, they can pretty much put ads wherever they want. That's why it is free


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Chesse,

I looked at www.lifelesspeople.com. Where Or what is the link for signing up ?

I just what to put up a "mirror" page. And...is this really FREE ?

Thanks,


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

dr911 said:


> Hey Chesse,
> 
> I looked at www.lifelesspeople.com. Where Or what is the link for signing up ?
> 
> ...


Just signup on the forum and start making posts. Then look at the part that shows how many posts you need for what package. Then visit this link to signup for it: https://www.lifelesspeople.com/forum/hosting.php

Its post to host type service. Definently worth it IMO.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Cheese,
I'll check into it this weekend. Good job o the info !!!!


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

I've got a website with my own domain name through Yahoo and use Sitebuilder. Then I decided to sell things separate from what I sell on my site and started looking at free sites. First I started a site at http://www.freewebs.com that's ok and has a few ads at the top but they're related to my site since I catagorized it. With Freewebs their "websedit" was taking forever to load each time I went to edit a page and I had all the spyware disabled as advised, then I discovered if I minimized the page (made it smaller by clicking the upper right corner "websedit" loaded almost immediately. When I hit 20 pages I couldn't add any more unless I wanted to pay monthly and since I'm already paying Yahoo I didn't want to do that so I went looking for another free site.

I found http://freespaces.com and I think it's really great since they allow unlimited pages and the edit page comes up immediately. There's no ads either except a little line at the top about the site being hosted for free by Freespaces. It's like Frontpage in the respect that if you want to single space your text you need to hold the SHIFT button down while hitting ENTER. You'll want to resize your pictures before you upload them because there's no resizing option here that I see.

I highly recommend Yahoo Sitebuilder (free http://webhosting.sbc.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php to download and make an unpublished site) even if you don't want to pay to publish a site just so you can work with pictures. You can drag them just where you want them and with http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html you can snap a shot of whatever you see. It's great for lots of thing like making your own banners and putting 4 picures as 1 to insert on Ebay where they only allow 1 picture unless you want to pay more for extra pictures.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

5.15.2005 :: FreeSpaces.com Premium Services now offers more features and performance than ever before! Login to your account now for FTP access instructions! 
9.9.2004 :: FreeSpaces.com now provides a searchable site index for its member sites! 

5.12.2004 :: FreeSpaces.com now offers unlimited bandwidth and storage with ZERO advertising! 

2.16.2004 :: FreeSpaces.com launches its free hosting services on the Web!


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

robert23 said:


> 5.15.2005 :: FreeSpaces.com Premium Services now offers more features and performance than ever before! Login to your account now for FTP access instructions!
> 9.9.2004 :: FreeSpaces.com now provides a searchable site index for its member sites!
> 
> 5.12.2004 :: FreeSpaces.com now offers unlimited bandwidth and storage with ZERO advertising!
> ...


Going in over their heads there. Sure 98% of the people wont use more then the host thinks they will, but if you host some big files on there you will be gone quick.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

The Freespaces.com site is working pretty well but I haven't discovered any way to change the background color on a blank page so I don't know it it's possible. On the index page I've got a list of items with hyperlinks to pages with information for each item. In their WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) editor after I put about 10 hyperlinks in I realized the links were somehow overlapping and linking to the wrong pages so I started experimenting with their HTML editor and figuring out the codes. Once I understood the code pattern I was able to insert my hyperlinks there and so far that's working ok. I don't see anyway to organize the file list alphebetically and I think after a couple of hundred files are in there it's going to be a job finding them but maybe Ctrl F will work, I'm going to try that.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

robert23 said:


> The Freespaces.com site is working pretty well but I haven't discovered any way to change the background color on a blank page so I don't know it it's possible. On the index page I've got a list of items with hyperlinks to pages with information for each item. In their WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) editor after I put about 10 hyperlinks in I realized the links were somehow overlapping and linking to the wrong pages so I started experimenting with their HTML editor and figuring out the codes. Once I understood the code pattern I was able to insert my hyperlinks there and so far that's working ok. I don't see anyway to organize the file list alphebetically and I think after a couple of hundred files are in there it's going to be a job finding them but maybe Ctrl F will work, I'm going to try that.


al you do it type

<body background"a picture link goes here">
or


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks so much telling me how to insert a background color, that was a big help to me. On a blank saved page the html read:

I inserted so it looked like this:

and it came up periwinkle just like I wanted! I haven't had any success yet with the picture link. I tried:

<body background"http://thewebsiteaddress.com/images/theimagename.JPG">

so it looked like this:

<body background"http://thewebsiteaddress.com/images/theimagename.JPG">

and nothing happened. Any idea what's wrong here?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

The attribute bgcolor or background goes in the body tag, you don't make a second one. For example, this would give you a blue background,

```
This page has a blue background.
```
I used the hexadecimal equivalent for blue, but you can simple replace "#0000ff" with "blue" or any other colors. For a image background,

```
This page has an image for a background.
```
Though this works for now, as you get deeper and deeper into web design, setting colors with head tags or normal HTML tags will be obsolete, and you will use something called CSS to do it.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I tried this:

and my image appeared as the background!


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

You shouldn't(can't) have two body tags. Put the background="http://thewebsitename.com/images/imagename.JPG" in the first tag, so it looks like this,

```

```
Also, you should get in the habit or writing the tags in lowercase, seeing how that is to xhtml standard.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

so everything after and before is within the body if I understand this correctly? Then is at the end of the web page after everything else? Thanks for the help!


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

robert23 said:


> Thanks so much telling me how to insert a background color, that was a big help to me. On a blank saved page the html read:
> 
> I inserted so it looked like this:
> 
> ...


Theres your problem, you forgot the = sign.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

techguy41 said:


> al you do it type
> 
> or


Actually, you forgot the = sign when you gave him the tag 


> so everything after and before is within the body if I understand this correctly? Then is at the end of the web page after everything else? Thanks for the help!


Everything between the and will show up on the actual page.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Ah! I see what you mean about the = sign. I'm able to insert a background color or image now and am real happy about that. You guys are giving me some great information that's put me light years ahead of where I was a couple of days ago. I'm still a bit confused about what a body tag is and whether there is supposed to be 1 or 2. I notice the one at the beginning has no / in it. Are and both called body tags?

If I do this:

WEBPAGE CONTENT HERE

I get a webpage with a background image, correct?

Or if I do this:

WEBPAGE CONTENT HERE

I get a webpage with no background image, correct?
===========================
(quote)
You shouldn't(can't) have two body tags. Put the background="http://thewebsitename.com/images/imagename.JPG" in the first tag, so it looks like this,
HTML Code:

===================================================
(quote)
Everything between the and will show up on the actual page.
===================================================


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

and are together a tag. The / in the second one mean that it ends what the original one started. Anything that goes inbetween the two is used on the page. In html, most tags like have equal closing ones like . In xhtml, a higher standard of html, every tag has a closing sign, except the doctype.

Yes, you are correct on the image and no image part.


----------



## robert23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Got it! (finally!!!) Thanks


----------

